# Baby Katie on her way.........



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Oh boy my heart is racing with worry. I've given myself a awful migraine with worry etc. :smcry: 

I've just phoned breeder. Katie was collected about an hour ago!! (They have other dogs to collect too apparently.)


I asked breeder if Katie was ok and she said yes.  

So now I just gotta get myself organised - shower etc.

I've just mopped the floors. We had the pest man come in last week - to spray for the scorpions!! and I had to leave the floors for a week etc. So just mopped thru.

Have just steamed some chicken breast and some rice for Katie when she's home. :wub: 

I've got all her things ready to take with me. :chili: 

I've got her water; nutrical; baby wipes; towel; blanket; carry case; potty tray and pee pee pads; harness and lead (not that she will be walking) so hopefully I've got everything.

As I said we will be stopping at vet's on way home.

It is still raining and very overcast here. So at least it is not hot. Breeder said weather there so-so.

Thanks Jacqui for the update on Sydney weather.

Just a couple of piccys to show what the weather is like here at my place.

[attachment=43915:IMG_0035.JPG]

[attachment=43916:IMG_0036.JPG]

Wish me luck.


Hugs and missing tail wags


Dede and going to collect baby Katie and precious memories of the little sausage from 'under down under'


*


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Good luck! Keep us all updated!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

best of luck!! cant wait to see some pics!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

happy tears in my eyes for you :wub: jo


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

i am so exciting for you.i know how it feel like when you get to meet her for the first time.same as me when i picked jessica from the airport.when i seen her i just cry .because she was everything that i been dream to have.she 12 weeks then now she is 9 months.

i lived in in noth queensland.australia.

i been thinking of you and katie all morning.

hugs.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Blessings, prayers and lots of love for safety in travel for you and Katie both. x0x0x0 N


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Dede, this is soooo exciting! I'm a big believer in positive thinking, so put your energy in picturing little Katie resting peacefully in her crate and enjoying the journey in safety.

I can't wait until she is in your arms!!!!!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Just want to join in the celebration. Hope all is perfect.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Dede just ignore my PM , I screwed up the timing AGAIN :smstarz: 
I think we will see her tonight maybe in about 7 hours. 
try to take a nap


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Drive safe Dede & Derek!! Your weather looks horrid, so please, take it nice & slow!!!

Only 5 hours to go!!! :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

DON'T FORGET THE CAMERA!!!!!

Blessings to you and baby Katie. Praying for safe travels. I'm so excited I can hardly wait!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (ddsumm @ Nov 19 2008, 07:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673637


> *Oh boy my heart is racing with worry. I've given myself a awful migraine with worry etc. :smcry:
> 
> I've just phoned breeder. Katie was collected about an hour ago!! (They have other dogs to collect too apparently.)
> 
> ...




I've been thinking about you all day, Dede! 

You will do just fine ... and so will Katie. If anything, I see both you and Katie falling asleep, cuddled up together, after your journey back to Katie's new forever home with you and Derek.

Sending Love and Hugs ...

Marie


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so excited for you!!! I can't wait to see pics of sweet Katie at home!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, Dede, I'm just so excited and thrilled for you. How exciting!!! I know your little Katie will be just what you need for your new home. Love the kangaroo in your yard!!  Please keep up updated when you get home with your new baby! YIPPEEE!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*GOOD LUCK!!!

We can't wait to see baby Katie!*


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

And dont forget your PHONE!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think all of your SM friends are ALMOST as excited as you and Derek. Can't wait to see pics of Katie with you. Not much longer.

I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Good luck! This is so exciting. I can't wait to see pics of Baby Katie!

Your yard is beautiful!

Linda


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Excited for you :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: and wishing you so much happiness!!!! arty:*


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-OMG-I feel like I'm getting a new niece-this is soooo exciting!!! :clap: I cannot wait to see pics of her home with you-wahooo! :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

WISHING BABY KATIE A EASY TRIP HOME :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just waiting for pics. I know you are Derek are soooo excited. Baby Katie you are in for alot of kisses and hugs. Your mommy and daddy have been waiting a long time for this moment. Hurry home!!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Wishing all the best Dede :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so excited.........I can't wait until baby Katie comes out of that carrier into your arms!!!! Then you will be completely whole again~~~~We want pics of that precious one. God Bless................


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Only 4 hours to go!!!! :wub: :chili:


----------



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

Katie is such a lucky girl! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwww Dede I can almost feel your anticipation :grouphug: 
Little Katie will be in your arms before you know it.
Wishing her a safe and peaceful journey home and also you and Derek a safe trip to the airport :grouphug: 

I am so very excited for you both and for little Katie too arty:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! I have been like a kid on Christmas eve all day today. I am soooooooooooo excited. Can't wait for you to get that first Katie kiss. :wub: Hugs to you g/f...............don't forget your camera.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yay im so excited for u! i wish i could stay up and wait for her arrival but it will be past midnight when u get home  i will have to check first thing in the morning. good luck and i cant wait to hear all about her!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 19 2008, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673784


> yay im so excited for u! i wish i could stay up and wait for her arrival but it will be past midnight when u get home  i will have to check first thing in the morning. good luck and i cant wait to hear all about her![/B]


I know. Me too. Darned time zones. :angry: All the good stuff happens when I'm in bed. Er....asleep. :blush: Desperately lonely, remember? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 20 2008, 01:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673798


> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 19 2008, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673784





> yay im so excited for u! i wish i could stay up and wait for her arrival but it will be past midnight when u get home  i will have to check first thing in the morning. good luck and i cant wait to hear all about her![/B]


I know. Me too. Darned time zones. :angry: All the good stuff happens when I'm in bed. Er....asleep. :blush: Desperately lonely, remember? :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm going to try to stay up and see the first 'at home' pics!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so excited for you!!! I can't wait to see pictures of Katie when she's finally home!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm going to try and stay up to see Katie's first pics home. Please drive carefully, i'm so excited for you. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

So for anyone clockwatching (like me!)

Here is the info from Dede's original post:

QUOTE


> *The flight leaves at 2pm and is a direct flight. It takes about 2 hours to get to Hobart airport.
> 
> She arrives at 4pm and we can collect her at 4.30pm.
> 
> ...


So, It's now 1.30 pm - and little Katie will be getting on the plane soon, if she isn't already on ...

Only *3* hours to go!!! :chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I just spoke briefly with Dede she is getting so excited...she said she has butterflies in her tummy. They will be leaving for Hobart soon. I am so thrilled for her. I just know little Katie is gonna melt her heart when she finally gets to hold her and that first puppy kiss. :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Awwww :wub: Thanks for the update Pat - I hope you reminded her _twice _to remember her camera & phone!! lol

I'm a bundle of nerves here, I just can't wait!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 19 2008, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673823


> Awwww :wub: Thanks for the update Pat - I hope you reminded her _twice _to remember her camera & phone!! lol
> 
> I'm a bundle of nerves here, I just can't wait!![/B]



Yes she has her camera and new batteries. She showed me a picture of all the stuff she has ready for the car. She is waiting for Derek to finish eating. She said she is gonna text you with the info and she is gonna phone me. I will be sitting with the phone in my hand waiting for that call. :HistericalSmiley: I am soooooooo excited. :chili:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

How exciting!! :chili: 

I cannot wait till Baby Katie is with Dede!! :biggrin:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am so happy that your baby will be joining you soon and delivering you puppy love and kisses and joy. :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Very excited for you Dede!! I remember last January waiting for Bonbon to arrive from California with her "escort." If I
were a nail biter, I'd have been past the elbows. It will be well worth the long wait, and of course I look forward to lots and
lots of pictures!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I keep checking back in to see if there's an update. I can't wait! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

arty: arty: arty: I'm on the watch, too. arty: arty: arty:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm too pregnant to stay up and wait-but I will certainly be on asap in the morning-kisses to sweet Katie from me :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

It's finally Katie Day. :cheer: I wish I could stay up, I don't think I'll be able to though. Dede, this is a happy day, hope everything works out on schedule for the little one.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

well is she there yet??????? I keep coming in and checking


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Nov 20 2008, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673854


> well is she there yet??????? I keep coming in and checking[/B]



LOL Paula - if the flight departed on time, little Katie is approximately half way there!

Another hour & a quarter before 4.30 pm - the time Dede said they would be collecting her :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm with you, Miss Linda! I'm gonna try to stay up tonight in hopes of seeing some happy homecoming pix!
Hoping travel is safe for Dede and Derek, and then for the whole family once they collect precious Katie!! :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Update: 3.25 pm

Just got a text message from Dede ... you are not going to _BELIEVE _this ..... they are having car trouble!! :smpullhair: They are going to skip their trip to Hobart, and head directly to the airport.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Gosh but we're a silly group. We get sooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited whenever someone here gets a new puppy. It's almost like we're getting one ourselves.

Isn't it great to have such nice friends to share the excitment with!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Nov 20 2008, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673867


> Gosh but we're a silly group. We get sooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited whenever someone here gets a new puppy. It's almost like we're getting one ourselves.
> 
> Isn't it great to have such nice friends to share the excitment with!!!!!! :biggrin:[/B]


And so MANY new babies this week...too fun!

We could play a game while we're waiting...


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Hey Lynn, don't you have to get up for work in the morning?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Update 3.50 pm

Dede & Derek are at the airport!! :chili: 

Only about 40 minutes to go!!! :chili: plane hasn't landed yet .....


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 19 2008, 11:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673865


> Update: 3.25 pm
> 
> Just got a text message from Dede ... you are not going to _BELIEVE _this ..... they are having car trouble!! :smpullhair: They are going to skip their trip to Hobart, and head directly to the airport.[/B]



thanks for the update.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Nov 19 2008, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673867


> Gosh but we're a silly group. We get sooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited whenever someone here gets a new puppy. It's almost like we're getting one ourselves.
> 
> Isn't it great to have such nice friends to share the excitment with!!!!!! :biggrin:[/B]


I know, it's so funny. I just can't help it! I love seeing the new babies SO much!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 19 2008, 11:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673880


> Update 3.50 pm
> 
> Dede & Derek are at the airport!! :chili:
> 
> Only about 40 minutes to go!!! :chili: plane hasn't landed yet .....[/B]


Sheesh! I may make it yet! I gotta try and stay up to see baby Katie's arrival. Drat that I didn't have a latte this evening. Evening lattes tend to make me very awake and just a tad silly. :smtease:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 19 2008, 11:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673880


> Update 3.50 pm
> 
> Dede & Derek are at the airport!! :chili:
> 
> Only about 40 minutes to go!!! :chili: plane hasn't landed yet .....[/B]


WOOO HOOO!!!!! I hope I can stay up!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

ok, I have 1 hour before I have to go to bed. Come on Deedee, I have to see at least one pic.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Ok, I think its only fair to remind you guys - its under half an hour now until Dede can collect Katie ... however .... they are going to the vet on the way home .... so realistically, I really don't think Dede will be posting for _at least_ another 2 - 3 hours or more ......... I'm hoping to hear from her when she has collected Katie, and I will be sure to update you all then!! Pat is expecting a phone call, so hopefully she will also be able to update us all!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Still nice and early where I am. Not even 9:30pm. I'm a night owl. Even if I weren't, I'm not going to bed until I get to see a pic! hehe


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 20 2008, 12:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673890


> Ok, I think its only fair to remind you guys - its under half an hour now until Dede can collect Katie ... however .... they are going to the vet on the way home .... so realistically, I really don't think Dede will be posting for _at least_ another 2 - 3 hours or more ......... I'm hoping to hear from her when she has collected Katie, and I will be sure to update you all then!! Pat is expecting a phone call, so hopefully she will also be able to update us all![/B]


Oh drat. It's already after midnight here and Zoe's giving me an occasional "yip" from my bed to let me know I'm not in it. And Jett's trying to sleep on my lap and can't get comfortable. Since it's going to be another 2-3 hours for Dede to get home and even try to post a pic in all the excitement, I'm going to give up and go to bed. For the babies you know.  But I'll check first thing in the morning!  And there had better be pics!!! :smmadder:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Update 

Got a text message about 5 minutes ago .... the plane has landed!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Best of Luck Dede, I am sure Katie will be just fine, waiting to meet her new Mummy and Daddy.


Your weather looks much the same as mine here. We realized today after all this heavy rain we have a leak in the roof. Great.

Look forward to seeing more piccies of your baby.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:dothewave: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

WOO HOO! Thanks for the update Jac!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 20 2008, 12:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673900


> Update
> 
> Got a text message about 5 minutes ago .... the plane has landed!!![/B]


Well I gotta wait until there's word that baby Katie is in Dede's arms now! :sHa_banana:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 19 2008, 11:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673900


> Update
> 
> Got a text message about 5 minutes ago .... the plane has landed!!![/B]


Thanks for the update, hope we get a pic soon, I'm getting awful sleepy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have 12 minutes then I have to go to bed.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

DISCO!

Dede has Katie!!!

They are in the car on the way to the vet.

Dede said it was VERY cold, so they only took 1 really quick pic of little Katie before she wrapped her in her blankie & got into the car to head off to the vet, on their way home.

Dede said they were still another hour or two away from getting home & getting settled, and she said little Katie was just so _tiny_!

Our chat was like 1 minute - real quick - so hopefully Pat might have more details for us.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:cheer: welcome home baby Katie :cloud9: :cheer: your in your mommy's arms :two thumbs up: :heart:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yay! I'm so glad to hear she got there safely! arty:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:welcome1: to your new life, Baby Katie :wub: and congratulations to your new Mommy! :dothewave: :wine:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: 
:celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 

I am so happy for Dede, Derek and Katie







I'll be up another couple of hours


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 20 2008, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673916


> DISCO!
> 
> Dede has Katie!!!
> 
> ...



Oh, thank God! I am sitting here with goosebumps! I am just so excited and happy for Dede, Derek, and baby Katie!!

I can't wait to see the pictures!!!

Dede ... I pray you get some restful sleep when you are all settled down. And, Katie sweetie ... Sweet puppy dreams.


Love and Happy Hugs ...

Marie


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

:dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: 

Sooooooo are you home yet?

What did the vet say?

I am so very happy for you.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:dothewave: :cheer: :dothewave: :cheer: 

:woohoo2: :woohoo2: :woohoo2: WOO-HOO!!!!!!!!! :woohoo2: :woohoo2: :woohoo2: 


:celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

YEEEEEE-AAAAAAH!! Am SO happy to hear that little Katie is in mommy's arms, and that there were no complications! Hope all goes perfectly at the vet, too! So Jac ... I know you only spoke with her for a sec, but did mommy Dede sound like she was head over heels in love with her wee Katie? I am thinking I won'y be able to make it til they get home ... I'm getting pretty sleepy, so I'll be headed to bed soon. Obviously Dede and Derek have had quite a big day, but if they aren't too tired, maybe they'll have a chance to post some photos and I can see them as soon as I get up! Hoping for a safe ride home for the new family of 3!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 20 2008, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673916


> DISCO!
> 
> Dede has Katie!!!
> 
> ...


That is about all we talked about too. They were on their way to the vet, and then home. She just kept saying how tiny she is. She said after stopping off at the vet for a check-up they would hurry on home to give Katie some dinner. She said Derek would build a fire in the fireplace and get everything all toasty for the little one. I think Dede's mommy instinct has kicked back into gear. I am so happy. Welcome HOME baby Katie. :wub:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:heart: Welcome Home Katie :heart:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Yay! I'm so glad the flight was good! :biggrin: Welcome home baby Katie!!! Can't wait to see some pictures of the sweet little girl :wub:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Are you there yet?


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

*hits refresh yet again*


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok, they are home. The vet visit went well, he just said she is a little small (but we know that is just because she is Malt and may even be small as an adult). Katie is playing with her toys. Dede is thrilled and about to make tea. All is well. OMG! I may be too excited to sleep. Dede will come onto SM later with some pictures. She showed me pictures of the plane coming into the airport. I lost it :smcry: tears of joy.....what great pictures for Katie's baby book. Her arrival home. :wub:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

That's wonderful news!!!!!! I'm so glad they are all home where they can get warm and enjoy their first day together. Now at least we don't have to worry about them being out on the roads. 

I look forward to those pictures.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Thank you Pat, for the update ... I am tearful too. I am SO glad to hear they are home. And I am so happy to hear all went well at the vet. And Katie is playing with her toys - so sweet! I'm sure they are exhausted from all the excitement - and having to drive all day in that nasty wet and cold weather - I'm sure Dede will share photos with us as soon as she is able. 

Oh I am just so happy ... Welcome Home Wee Katie!!!! :yahoo:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Fantastic news! Aww I'm sooo happy for them!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Glad the little princess arrived safely and all is well.

Cant wait to see photos.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

*big sigh* I am now, finally, starting to relax!!!!! I'm so glad the baby girl is finally home where she belongs! :wub: 

Thanks Pat for the update! Its times like this I'm glad I'm in this timezone! LOL - I have hours before I need to go to bed ... hopefully after their dinner, and the baby gets settled, Dede will get some time to share some pictures!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Nov 20 2008, 02:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673945


> Ok, they are home. The vet visit went well, he just said she is a little small (but we know that is just because she is Malt and may even be small as an adult). Katie is playing with her toys. Dede is thrilled and about to make tea. All is well. OMG! I may be too excited to sleep. Dede will come onto SM later with some pictures. She showed me pictures of the plane coming into the airport. I lost it :smcry: tears of joy.....what great pictures for Katie's baby book. Her arrival home. :wub:[/B]



Thank you so much for the update! 

I am so glad to hear they are all home safely! And, that Katie is playing with her toys!!

Marie


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Cant wait to see pics Im glad she is home and made it safely[

quote name='Kara' date='Nov 20 2008, 02:05 AM' post='673949']
Thanks for the update. Glad the little princess arrived safely and all is well.

Cant wait to see photos.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, great news :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so glad they are all home safe and sound. I was worried about the car trouble mentioned earlier. I cannot imagine how excited they are to have Katie at home at last. Thank you so much for the update. Will be checking first thing in the morning for pictures - if Dede has time. 

Linda


----------

